# BBS LM's



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

will this set up fit without modification on my friends 2002 A6?
18x8.5 in the front with ET40
18x10 in the rear with ET0

Pic for clix








TIA


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: BBS LM's (vwpunk)*

As far as "fit," it depends on the hole spacing and which type of A6. If it's a 4.2, maybe, but I doubt it. If not, no way.
Either way, it would be a BAD choice for wheels to put on an A6. The A6 understeers already. Staggered wheels exist to help tame oversteer. Putting them on a front-heavy A6 will make the understeer worse.


----------



## AudiR6 (Oct 3, 2006)

i like those rims. 
i wonder if they´ll fit on prefacelift A6 2.7t or B5 S4 front calibers, they seem to come a lot out (+60mm) from the discs..


_Modified by AudiR6 at 1:06 PM 10/4/2006_


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: BBS LM's (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

18 x 10 for the rear with that ET... not if you want full time grief.
And second on what Southboro said...Audi's & Quattro do not mix well with a staggered setup.


----------



## AudiR6 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: BBS LM's (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Audi's & Quattro do not mix well with a staggered setup.

they will mix if you get it just right.. 
i am lookin for 8,5x19" front with 235/35 rubber and 10x19" rear with 275/30 rubber for my A6 for next summer.. the circumference is 203cm on both sizes.. and diagonal is 64,7mm and 64,8mm.. 
so it won´t do any harm.

the thing how it drives with that kind of setup.. hard to tell before testing


_Modified by AudiR6 at 1:17 PM 10/4/2006_


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: BBS LM's (AudiR6)*

You obviously don't know or care about performance. What do you think of when you heard "staggered setup?" Porche 911, right? That engine sits behind the rear wheels. Audi engines sit in front of the front wheels. Porches have huge oversteer and a staggered setup tames that by putting a bigger patch in back. Audis have understeer and a staggered setup will make this worse.
If you're doing it just for looks fine, but it WILL make the performance worse. You'll also loose the respect of any Audi enthusiast worth his/her salt.
Sorry to be grim here, but it's a pet peeve when people discuss this without acknowledging the performance degradation that goes with it.


----------



## AudiR6 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: BBS LM's (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_ Audis have understeer and a staggered setup will make this worse.
If you're doing it just for looks fine, but it WILL make the performance worse. 

i am of course lookin for performance and i haven´t heard bout this before.. time to become wiser..








performance is the reason to give up the 20"s.. 
now i wonder if 9" or 9,5" 18"s will fit to front of A6...


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: BBS LM's (AudiR6)*

It it's a narrow body (2.7T/2.8/3.0), stick to 8" wheels -- 8.5" max (the latter will have VERY little rubber protecting the wheel from curb rash). That's as wide as you should go and the money you save on wheels and tires can be put elsewhere for other performance improvements (e.g., sway bars).
If it's a wide body (4.2) go with 8.5s or 9s.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: BBS LM's (AudiR6)*

I must say that SouthBoro IS one of, if not the best source of great information on (C5) A6s, so you best listen close! And there is no way you're fitting 275 size tires on a narrow body, don't even waste your time/money testing this out. 
Otherwise good luck in your final decision.

_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 4:59 PM 10-4-2006_


_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 4:59 PM 10-4-2006_


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: BBS LM's (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

maybe he should try:
18x8.5 in the rear with ET40
18x10 in the front with ET0


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: BBS LM's (Huckvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckvw* »_maybe he should try:
18x8.5 in the rear with ET40
18x10 in the front with ET0









Ha! Maybe for a Civic


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: BBS LM's (AudiR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiR6* »_
i am of course lookin for performance performance is the reason to give up the 20"s.. 
now i wonder if 9" or 9,5" 18"s will fit to front of A6...



_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_If it's a wide body (4.2) go with 8.5s or 9s.

According to AudiR6's info, he has a 2.7T (narrow body).
Truly no reason to go for a 9" width..especially on the front.
Most of the wheels made that will look good/fit good for the A6 will be in the 8" to 8.5" specification.
Make sure you check the ET (offset) of the rim as well as the thickness/design of the wheel center, so that you will not have any issues with clearing your calipers.


----------



## ACBarnett (Sep 9, 2006)

just for kicks what's the widest tire you'd recommend fitting to a narrow body A6, would 245's or 255's on 8-8.5" rims be doable with a near-stock ride height?


----------



## AudiR6 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (ACBarnett)*

Its very good that this thing came up.. i didn´t know that setting up a car like that ( 8,5" and 10" mix ) might f*ck up performance.. othervise i could be buying some of those..
i look for 18" or 19" BBS, Rial or something 2-3 piece forged rims WITH LIP!!.. now i have to say that they should be 8-8,5" as southboro recommended.
Can any of you forum members recommend any wheels that will fit to narrowbody2,7tfrontcalibers.. when i was gettin those 20"s, it was super hard to be sure that they will fit... like 5speed6 said, i needed to check the thickness and design of the wheel very carefully.. and same thing goes for these upcoming forged rims... i just wonder if some one has fitted some on similar car already...










_Modified by AudiR6 at 12:08 PM 10/5/2006_


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (ACBarnett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACBarnett* »_just for kicks what's the widest tire you'd recommend fitting to a narrow body A6, would 245's or 255's on 8-8.5" rims be doable with a near-stock ride height?

235 is the maximum recommended for a narrow body. As such, anything wider than an 8" doesn't make a lot of sense. You can run a 235 on an 8.5" wheel, but you just end up paying more for a wheel that weighs more and has less protection by the tire from curb rash.
There are plenty of people who will tell you that you can go with 245 or even 255, but for everyone of them, I'll find you somebody who says that they ran into problems/rubbing with those widths. The max recommended by places like Tirerack.com is 235.
So, on a narrow body, 235/45R17 or 235/40R18 is the way to go. If you want to go with 19" wheels, you're on your own. I don't like 'em because I think they look too extreme, weigh a ton, offer no performance advantage over an 18", and ride harsh as hell. My $.02.


----------



## ACBarnett (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

I'm just asking because my volvo was supposed to take 195's or 205's at the most and I had no problem running a 235/45/17 on it with some minor rolling of the rear inner fender lip. I know most german cars don't have the stupid wide fender lips that older volvos had and supposedly took mch better to mounting a wider tire. Another example I know of is the S60 which tirerack recommends a 205-215 for, but the body style had no problem taking a 235/40/18 because that's what the S60R's got. I thought 17's were big so that's an idea of where I'm coming from size-wise, but I'm also well aware of the huge effect that wider tires will have on corneting traction and handling.
Is the rubbing that people experienced something that happens on all fenders over bumps, or is it rubbing against the unibody at full steeing lock?


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (ACBarnett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACBarnett* »_
Is the rubbing that people experienced something that happens on all fenders over bumps, or is it rubbing against the unibody at full steeing lock?


Most of the rubbing is at the fenders over bumps and dips in the road. It becomes even more pronounced when you have extra added weight in the car such as rear passengers.
Throw in lowering springs to the mix, and then you definitely have a recipe for trouble.
An example is my friends B6 Passat (latest model). He did a +1 upgrade from 17's to 18's and went with the recommended 235 width. Everything was fine. Then we lowered the car with a set of Eibachs. Nice drop, but nothing extreme. Slightest dip/bump in the road, and the rear tires rub inside the well. The fronts have no issues. The way to fix this is to drop down to a 225 tire, but that means dropping the extra money to replace new tires.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

I've seen a guy w/ a A6 avant w/ 18 or 19 porsche LMs and they worked but he wasn't lowered


----------



## AudiR6 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (joemamma)*

BBS LM 8,5x19" looks just fine... at least on this RS4..


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (AudiR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiR6* »_BBS LM 8,5x19" looks just fine... at least on this RS4..


But again, you have to take the following into consideration:
-The ET (offset) of the rim.
-The tire size being used.
It takes alot to make sure you get a setup with a drop that will not rub.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_
There are plenty of people who will tell you that you can go with 245 or even 255, but for everyone of them, I'll find you somebody who says that they ran into problems/rubbing with those widths. The max recommended by places like Tirerack.com is 235.


and I am 1 that says go 255/30/19







and I don't rub. click on the sig to see


----------



## ACBarnett (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok joe so I seriously want to copy your car except for maybe smaller wheels and without the smoked tails. Even with those it's the hottness incarnate, did you paint the roof?
And my rule of thumb is that you can usually safely go ~1" or so above the specified tire width without problems at a stock ride height, and professional lip rolling is cheap too...


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

thx 
roof, mirrors and chrome has been painted black.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (joemamma)*

Hey Joe
I see you listed the RS6 fender liners... 
Did those fit without any modification on the narrow body? I was looking at those, btu I could not find out if the RS6 liners are "wider" as they come out of the wide body.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

yea you gotta lay the old liner over the the rs6 liner then cut to match. its easy


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (joemamma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joemamma* »_yea you gotta lay the old liner over the the rs6 liner then cut to match. its easy

Aaah, so it's not a direct fit. That's cool. I think I saw a DIY on that somewhere.
Mmmm... now all I need is the $75...









Thanks for the info
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

